# Problème carte son Apogee Duet



## FabriceVDB (16 Novembre 2010)

Salut à vous!

J'ai un énorme souci que voilà: 

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'une carte son Apogee Duet,  malheureusement, je n'ai jamais pu la faire fonctionner sur mon Imac, il ne la reconnais pas.


Voilà les différentes dysfonctions auxquelles je suis confronté :
-L'Imac ne reconnait pas la Duet.
-Maestro ne se lance pas quand je connecte ma duet, et il n'affiche rien quand je le lance moi-même.
-Les derniers pilotes téléchargés sur le site Apogee, pour la compatibilité avec Snow Leopard, ne changent rien.

C'est la détresse totale, j'ai fais une vérification des autorisations qui n'ont rien changées...

Si vous avez la moindre petite idée? Je sais que mon Mac est en cause, car j'ai lu sur un forum (en anglais) que c'était apparemment le cas (Sans toute fois trouver de réponse concrète à mon problème). Et ayant essayé une autre carte son Apogee Duet sur mon Mac, rien ne change bien que cette dernière marche excellemment bien sur un autre ordinateur. 

Merci à vous


----------



## arno.lille (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour Fabrice.
A ce jour, j'ai le même problème...
As tu trouvé une solution ?
cordialement.


----------



## FabriceVDB (2 Février 2011)

Salut Arno

Et bien j'ai fais énormément de recherches et de démarches pour obtenir des réponses convenables. Voilà, ma carte son fonctionnait parfaitement. Le souci se situait au niveau de la carte mère de mon mac. J'utilise un 27", et il semblerait que je ne sois pas les seuls à avoir une carte mère défaillante avec cette config. Surtout que, par mal chance, ce problème touche quasi exclusivement les carte son Apogee. Résultat, deux cartes son Apogee de testées, une dizaine d'aller retour chez mon revendeur et rien n'a jamais voulu fonctionner. La seconde a été vendu à un ami, chez qui tout a parfaitement fonctionné du premier coup.

Plusieurs solutions s'offrent maintenant à toi. Soit tu appel Apple (qui vont faire genre "nous ne connaissons pas ce problème, c'est la première fois que nous en entendons parler") et tu exiges l'échange de ton ordi. Soit tu garde ton ordi, et tu changes de carte son (j'ai opté pour cette solution). J'ai eu énormément de mal à trouver des explications à ce soucis, car cela arrive trop peu souvent pour être réellement pris au sérieux. Mais si tu insiste, je pense que Apple peut t'aider.

Le pire dans tout ça, c'est que finalement, c'est un peu le hasard, c'est la loterie!

J'espère avoir pu t'éclairer un peu, et surtout, n'hésites pas si tu as des questions!


----------



## arno.lille (3 Février 2011)

Salut Fabrice

Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réactivité !

Problème résolu en téléchargeant le "combo mac os x 10.6.6 " que l'on trouve a cette adresse 

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1349

La duet et maestro fonctionnent à merveille.

Encore merci. A+

Arno


----------



## Faly Harivony (13 Juin 2017)

Bonjour
pouvez-vous m'aider
Jai un probleme avec ma carte son apogee duet 2
quand je fais un enregistrement il y a un crash de son meme avec le traitement du son.


----------

